# Attraktivste prominente Person



## Roland150 (1 Jan. 2021)

Hallo,
welchen Promi findet ihr am attraktivsten?
LG
Roland


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2021)

*AW: attraktivste prominente Person*

ich bin da nicht auf einen Promi festgelegt


----------



## ReLü (2 Jan. 2021)

*AW: attraktivste prominente Person*

ich finde Mareile Höppner sehr attraktiv, aber auch andere erfreuen meine Augen


----------



## Kananga (2 Jan. 2021)

*AW: attraktivste prominente Person*



Punisher schrieb:


> ich bin da nicht auf einen Promi festgelegt


Das ist auch schwierig. Genau so wenig , wie es für mich DAS Lieblingslied oder DEN Lieblingsfilm gibt, so variiert das auch mit attraktiven Promis. Eine Art Top 10 oder Top 5 würde mehr Sinn machen, aber dafür , lieber "Roland150" , solltest du erstmal deine eigenen Favoritinnen preisgeben.wink2


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2021)

*AW: attraktivste prominente Person*

Sowas läuft doch schon lange schau mal hier:

https://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=68062#top


----------



## haller (20 Juli 2022)

Julia Klöckner


----------

